# Never Smoked Weed!



## Anton LaVey (Nov 16, 2007)

I live in...Norwich, I think and for about 2 years I have looked restlesly for some bud and I've come uo with jack shit. Are there any dealers out there who can help me?


----------



## Anton LaVey (Nov 16, 2007)

How does one do that if he CAN'T FUCKING FIND IT!!!!!! It's driving me in fucking sane! I just want to get a dealer. Or at least see if there really is such a thing as "legal Marijuana"


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 16, 2007)

please stop acting like a crackhead....its not becoming.

if your fiendn that bad, grow it


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Nov 16, 2007)

Anton LaVey said:


> How does one do that if he CAN'T FUCKING FIND IT!!!!!! It's driving me in fucking sane! I just want to get a dealer. Or at least see if there really is such a thing as "legal Marijuana"


get on your bike and ride to the nearest store and ask someone........

NOT HERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 16, 2007)

How can you go two years without finding bud? And how can you be fiending for it if you've never smoked weed? Hmmm sounds strange. I think I smell bacon.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 16, 2007)

i knew my speakers werent oinkin for no reason!!!


----------



## the widowman (Nov 16, 2007)

go to your nearest bar buy a beer and start talking to people get their confidence then ask if the've got any weed. if not grow your own. some places can be weird for scoring weed. i know a place where theirs that many grasses and snitchers a dealer can't go 2 weeks without being raided.


----------



## DaKnoR (Nov 16, 2007)

grow so u dont have to buy it!


----------



## BayLegacy (Nov 18, 2007)

Why are so many people making threads about buying and finding a dealer...
Do you have no friends?


----------



## guysk8r1717 (Dec 3, 2010)

lol i like how instantly this guy is a cop to everyone,you can tell all he wants is a 20 sac or some shit and like a cop would even make a trivial bust like that jesus guys you smoke too much and are too fuckin paranoid,now lets see all your rage come out for me saying that and start some huge debate,lol give it up because i dont give a fuck


----------

